# Mail problème denvoi des fichiers jpg depuis 10.5.2



## bluevague (20 Février 2008)

Jai un soucis avec Mail depuis la mise à jour de Léopard 10.5.2.
Lors de lenvoie dune série de fichier jpg, les fichiers en pièce joint changent dextension par exemple le .jpg se transforme en jpgc , jpgg, jpgpg ou jpg0. En soit cest pas la mort, il faut simplement renommer le fichier à larriver et il est exploitable. Mais suivant à qui en envoi le ou les fichiers cest problématique... En effet il y a des clients très très limité en informatique !

Jai fait bcp de test et le problème arrive dans 90% des cas, le plus fou cest que si jessaye de joindre plusieurs fois la même liste de fichier les extensions change dune fois à lautre, un jpg devient jpgc et la fois daprès il peut rester en jpg ou passer en jpg0... La modification de lextension est totalement aléatoire !

Jai fait le test sur une machine avec 10.5.0 et là plus de problème !
Sous 10.5.2 jai fais lessai avec Entourage là pas de problème, sauf que le fichier joint avec Entourage ne fait pas la même taille que celui envoyé avec mail ! Comme si mail essayait de recompresser  les fichiers jpg et au moment de la recompression boum lextension perd la tête !

Bref si vous avez une idée je suis preneur... Jai pas envie de migrer sous Entourage. Mais là jen perd mon latin...
Merci davance !


----------



## juscher (2 Mars 2008)

Salut !

je surenchéris à propos de ce problème assez pénible...

Je viens de me rendre compte de ce souci avec Mail. Lorsque j'envoie une pièce jointe, par exemple un fichier ".rtf", il y a automatiquement un caractère, apparemment une lettre quelconque ou un chiffre, qui s'ajoute à l'extension de la PJ. Donc l'extension devient par exemple ".rtfS"... Ce qui m'avait mis la puce à l'oreille c'est un destinataire qui se plaignait de ne pas pouvoir ouvrir la PJ...

J'ai cherché un peu sur Internet, mais j'ai pas trouvé de cas similaire. Quelqu'un d'autre a déjà rencontré ce problème ?

Merci pour vos réponses, je suis déjà rassuré de ne pas être le seul dans cette galère !


----------



## alsacenature (5 Mars 2008)

Idem j'ai des soucis avec l'envoi  de mes pdf ! des lettres sont rajoutées également après l'extension. ex : .pdf00 ou .pdfr ou .pdfff
Help !
PS : J'utilise "mail" également comme logiciel de messagerie


----------



## jmallus (16 Avril 2008)

J'ai exactement le même problème. Mais aucune solution trouvée sur le net...

J


S'il y a des solutions sur MacGe, elles ne sont pas ici, mais dans "Internet et réseau" ! On y va.


----------



## etudiant69 (17 Avril 2008)

J'ai le même problème. 
Mes .pdf deviennent .pdf0 .pdff et ainsi de suite.

Et je n'ai pas trouvé de solution. GGrrrr 

Ce le fait sur mon MacPro et sur mon MacBook Air en 10.5.2 tous les deux.


----------



## Amok (17 Avril 2008)

bluevague a dit:


> Bref si vous avez une idée je suis preneur... Jai pas envie de migrer sous Entourage. Mais là jen perd mon latin...



Thunderbird.


----------



## smow (17 Avril 2008)

Ici, 5 iMac intel 24pouces, 2 Mac pro, 2 PPC G4, tous sous 10.5.2, aucun problème.
Jamais vu ça Bizarre.
Une solution? 
Clic droit sur les fichiers à transférer, et compresser le fichier. On se retrouve avec un fichier .ZIP et plus aucun souci, notamment avec tous les filtres anti-spams inutiles qui jettent les pièces jointes sous le prétexte qu'un .PDF peut être contaminé
Bonne journée


----------



## jmallus (17 Avril 2008)

Non malheureusement j'ai rencontré le problème même avec des .zip.

J


----------



## DjeTahiti (18 Mai 2008)

Bonjour a tous. Je relance le topic.
Toujours pas de solution à ce problème? Mac user depuis fort longtemps, je viens de convaincre mon boss de me fournir un Macbook pour le boulot, et dès le premier jour, je lui envoie le résultat d'un rapport, qu'il n'arrive pas à ouvrir (.doc0) !!! Et je lui avais vanté la parfaite compatibilité MAC / PC pour la bureautique !!! Même en transformant les documents en pdf ou en zip, ça ne résout pas le problème. Je suis mal, je suis mal !!!
Personne n'a trouvé de solution alternative en attendant la correction espérée dans la 10.5.3 ?
Sinon, y a t'il un moyen de "downgrader" le système en 10.5.1 ?
Merci à tous


----------



## hellios (22 Mai 2008)

Bonjour à tous !

Même problème que cité précédemment et toujours aucune solution, aucune mise à jour pour corriger ça. J'avoue que ça devient vraiment exaspérant !  

Si vous avez des nouvelles......

Merci


----------



## RGLV (28 Mai 2008)

Le changement du nom de l'extension (pdf devient pdf0 et autres) survient lorsque le nom du document attaché contient une lettre accentuée (é, É è, È, etc.). Supprimer ces lettres accentuées avant d'attacher le document règle le problème... demi solution.

Je viens tout juste d'installer 10.5.3 et passer le tout sous Onyx. Peine perdue, le problème persiste.

J'ai essayé différents encodages texte, vérifié partout dans les prefs système s'il n'y avait pas un début de réponse... non.

Dans Entourage et GyazMail, tout est OK.

Y-a-t-il possibilité de ré-installer Mail seulement, sans avoir à tout ré-installer Leopard ?

Ou, tenez, jeter les prefs de Mail ..?  Je tente le coup.


----------



## RGLV (29 Mai 2008)

Non, je n'ai pas osé toucher aux prefs de Mail.

Mais...

Dans Mail, menu Edition, Pièces jointes...  J'ai décoché :
«Toujours envoyer des pièces jointes compatible Window»
Ça fonctionne mais l'utilisateur Window pourra-t-il ouvrir le document?
Si oui, à quoi sert cette préférence?

J'ai re-coché la compatibilité Window.
Mais aussi, dans le même menu, j'ai coché :
«Veiller à toujours insérer les pièces jointes en fin de message»
Ça fonctionne... jusqu'à maintenant mais il doit absolument y avoir du texte dans le message pour que l'attaché soit joint.

Quelqu'un a une meilleure solution ? Il doit y en avoir une, c'est certain !


----------



## sebtirolu (29 Mai 2008)

J'ai un macbook, dernière version 10.5.3 et j'ai les même problèmes avec .pdf et .doc (j'utilise pas .jpg et .xls mais ca arrive aussi selon ce que j'ai pu lire à gauche et à droite)

J'ai essayé directement depuis gmail et hotmail, sans passer par mail et ca fait la même chose;

A moins que Mac fasse un correctif pour leopard sinon je vois pas comment en sortir.

Si vous avez une idée.... sinon nos espoirs sont dans 10.5.4
:mouais::rose:


----------



## Archi-Mac (31 Mai 2008)

Les fichiers de tout type .pdf, .jpg, .doc  ont les extensions modifiées intempestivement à leur arrivée chez le destinataire. http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smilies/confused.gif

Il arrive qu'elles soient transmises correctement mais sans savoir pourquoi existe cet aléa.

Pour vérifier les extensions transmises, il suffit de les vérifier dans les messages envoyés. Il apparaît alors très fréquemment pdff, pdf0 Ces pièces enregistrées dans un dossier sur le mac deviennent illisibles sauf à changer pour l'extension correcte.

La visibilité de l'extension sur mac ou la présence d'accents est sans influence. Le problème est aléatoire. La mise à jour 10.5.3. du système ne résout pas le problème qui semble uniquement venir de mail 3.3.

A quand une mise à jour de Mail? http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smilies/siffle.gif


----------



## 3Ailes (12 Juin 2008)

Non seulement mes mails se voient affublés de terminaisons fantaisistes mais en + Mail change leur poids à l'arrivée. Ex : si un jpeg pèse 400K à l'arrivée il pèsera 40k.
Est ce que qq'1 comprend ?
Merci


----------



## Gilles99 (1 Juillet 2008)

Bon, la solution est de NE PAS utilisé de caractères accentués dans le nom/titre du document PDF
et alors pas de 0 ajouter à .pdf tel .pdf0

c'est tout ce que j'ai trouvé, et ça fonctionne

est-ce la faute de Mail, de Mac os X (je suis à 10.5.4) ou est-ce ADOBE Acrobat
quelqu'un a peut-être essayé avec Acrobat 9


----------



## tocdoc (10 Août 2008)

Sous Panther et Tiger: aucun problème.

Sous Leopard:
Si j'envoie une image  depuis iPhoto l'extension du fichier .jpg n'apparaît pas chez mes amis qui ont un PC sous XP. D'où problème de lecture et d'aperçu de la vignette.

Si je fais un copier-coller l'image .jpg dans iPhoto devient .tiff quand je la colle dans mon message Mail ! ???

c'est un peu pénible.

Si quelqu'un a trouvé comment ajouter l'extension...


----------



## tocdoc (10 Août 2008)

Comme quoi on n'est pas les seuls à avoir des problèmes avec Leopard !



http://www.digitlife.fr/2007/10/leopard-et-le-1.html


----------



## Gilles99 (10 Août 2008)

Personne ne fait de lien avec es caractères accentués ou int'l dan sle nom de la photo ?

Je lis généralement les forums anglais (ASCII de base) et je n'ai jamais lu de problème tel celui-ci

et même les PDF avec des accents dans le titre, ce fût un pur hasard, (recherche intense sur google) que j,ai trouvé


----------



## etudiant69 (11 Août 2008)

tocdoc a dit:


> Comme quoi on n'est pas les seuls à avoir des problèmes avec Leopard !
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.digitlife.fr/2007/10/leopard-et-le-1.html


Le problème décrit dans cet article est un autre soucis. (heureusement réparé depuis la 10.5.2 )


----------



## RGLV (15 Septembre 2008)

OSX 10.5.5 installé. 

Désolé de vous apprendre que le problème de modification d'extension dans le nom d'un document comportant une lettre accentuée, n'est pas réglé. Je pense sérieusement à me servir d'autre chose que de ce @#$%? Mail !


----------



## Vladrow (19 Septembre 2008)

J'ai trouvé une réponse sur les forums apple qui semble marcher pour l'instant.
En pratique, je met une signature qui contient des caractères avec style, par exemple *Vladrow* en gras. Cela oblige mail à passer en html (Content-Type: text/html;
	charset=ISO-8859-1...) et la pièce jointe va bien. 

Bon, évidemment, en 2008, on aimerait bien avoir un logiciel de mail qui envoie des pièces jointes avec accents sans problème, sache lire le carnet d'adresse du système et soit capable de gérer quelques milliers de mail sans en perdre un seul :rateau:. Très sérieusement, une idée ?


----------



## macpacman (19 Septembre 2008)

No hablo bastante bien el inglés para esperar comprender algo allí arriba.

Mon problème à moi est que quand j'envoie une photo, si elle arrive sur un PC je ne peux l'enregistrer autrement qu'en bmp

OS: leopard 10.5.4
messagerie: Mail
photo: iPhoto


----------



## macpacman (22 Septembre 2008)

si tu sais trouver des lettres majuscules accentuées, je suis preneur


----------



## ivanMac (22 Septembre 2008)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Le problème décrit dans cet article est un autre soucis. (heureusement réparé depuis la 10.5.2 )



:mouais: Et en allant dans les préférences, Rédaction, Format de message, mettre Format texte ???


----------



## jolicrasseux (22 Septembre 2008)

macpacman a dit:


> si tu sais trouver des lettres majuscules accentuées, je suis preneur



En ouvrant "international" dans les préférences système, et en affichant le visualiseur de clavier, on peut voir ce que l'on obtient comme caractères avec la touche "alt" ou "maj" ou les deux...
Il faut ouvrir "menu saisie", cocher le visualiseur et afficher le menu dans la barre... Une fois là, dans le menu déroulant tu trouves: afficher le visualiseur...


----------



## Vladrow (22 Septembre 2008)

Vladrow a dit:


> J'ai trouvé une réponse sur les forums apple qui semble marcher pour l'instant.
> En pratique, je met une signature qui contient des caractères avec style, par exemple *Vladrow* en gras. Cela oblige mail à passer en html (Content-Type: text/html;
> charset=ISO-8859-1...) et la pièce jointe va bien.



Bwoarf , ça eu marché, mais ça marche plus 

Va vraiment falloir trouver quelque chose...


----------



## melsens (6 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour ,
Du jour au lendemain , je ne peux plus envoyer de mail avec des images JPEG de qualité , celles-ci se compressent et prennent la dimension de timbres postes qui quelque soit leur qualité du départ et leur dimension sont illisible dans le message . On obtient donc des pièces jointes totalement pixelisées si on les agrandit et donc illisibles .
Merci de votre aide ..... C'est urgent ...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2011)

melsens a dit:


> Bonjour ,
> Du jour au lendemain , je ne peux plus envoyer de mail avec des images JPEG de qualité , celles-ci se compressent et prennent la dimension de timbres postes qui quelque soit leur qualité du départ et leur dimension sont illisible dans le message . On obtient donc des pièces jointes totalement pixelisées si on les agrandit et donc illisibles .
> Merci de votre aide ..... C'est urgent ...



Bonjour,

Je pars depuis iPhoto ou Aperture > sélection des photos > Partager > Mail (là tu pourras choisir la taille des photos)


----------

